# Ipsy May 2015 *Spoilers



## Toby Burke (Apr 28, 2015)

April was a good month but I am looking forward to May. This will be my 1 year anniversary bag so I hope it's good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshMarie484 (Apr 28, 2015)

Everyone will receive one of these products.


----------



## theori3 (Apr 28, 2015)

The Urban Decay and Glamglow products look nice, but knowing how ipsy has worked out for me in the past, I'd end up with the IT cosmetics product and several other things I don't want.

I finally took the plunge and cancelled my subscription just now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshMarie484 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sneak Peek video is up on YouTube now as well. Couple things from memory: Chella Eyebrow Color Pencil, Skone Eyeliner in Indigo, St. Tropez Instant Glow Lotion, Pixi Bronzer, Luxe Blending Brush, Bella Pierre Liner,


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 28, 2015)

AshMarie484 said:


> Sneak Peek video is up on YouTube now as well. Couple things from memory: Chella Eyebrow Color Pencil, Skone Eyeliner in Indigo, St. Tropez Instant Glow Lotion, Pixi Bronzer, Luxe Blending Brush, Bella Pierre Liner,


I could not find that anywhere. I'm sure if I resub I will get a bunch of weird stuff like tanning oil and barbie pink lipstick.


----------



## AshMarie484 (Apr 28, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I could not find that anywhere. I'm sure if I resub I will get a bunch of weird stuff like tanning oil and barbie pink lipstick.


Yea it was named something funny JetSet final edit so I think it may have been accidentally uploaded and I happen to catch it. I always tend to get the more crqppy items too but I can't quit it lol. I feel like a lot of the good items go to the new subs, at least that's what I was noticing on IG. Hope they don't forget about us this month I've been loyal for 2 years.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 28, 2015)

This is gonna be my last bag for a while. My husband is gonna be a stay at home dad soon so I'm cutting back on my frivolities. Hoping my last bag is a good one.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Apr 28, 2015)

I love GlamGlow products! I had to cancel recently because I was just getting too big of a collection of sample size items.


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Apr 29, 2015)

It's time for me to redo my quiz toward cleanser and lips. Hopefully I get either Glam Glow or Urban Decay, but I won't cry if I get IT. I love everything from IT cosmetic so far.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 29, 2015)

AshMarie484 said:


> Sneak Peek video is up on YouTube now as well. Couple things from memory: Chella Eyebrow Color Pencil, Skone Eyeliner in Indigo, St. Tropez Instant Glow Lotion, Pixi Bronzer, Luxe Blending Brush, Bella Pierre Liner,


Link?


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 29, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Link?


We are thinking this was uploaded by mistake. It was posted under a weird name and then disappeared from the site.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Apr 29, 2015)

Ooooh I really hope I get the Urban Decay liner in clear I've been wanting to try that!


----------



## bridgigolf (Apr 29, 2015)

I have never prayed to the ipsy gods before, but Please, PLEASE, Ipsy Gods, Give me the Glam [email protected]


----------



## artemiss (Apr 29, 2015)

@@bridgigolf I agree! I'm crossing my fingers that with both ipsy and glossybox having it this month ONE of them will get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beastiegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

Unless that cc cream is in "pasty white", hard pass on that  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But either of the other items would be lovely. . . so of course I won't get them!


----------



## LilyOfTheValley (Apr 29, 2015)

I'll take any of the three by, I would prefer IT Cosmetics CC cream or UD lip liner


----------



## InJoyArt (Apr 29, 2015)

*Oh man, I just subscribed! I am stoked, but I am on a waiting list... I am super new to all of this. How long is the wait usually? Anybody know?*

*Thanks!*


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 30, 2015)

InJoyArt said:


> *Oh man, I just subscribed! I am stoked, but I am on a waiting list... I am super new to all of this. How long is the wait usually? Anybody know?*
> 
> *Thanks!*


You would need to do the skip the waitlist steps. Usually you get an email asking you to follow all of their you-tube channel bloggers, friend them on facebook and something else. I was actually thinking of trying to set up a brand new account to try to get better items  but assumed I'd be on the waitlist. I think this year ipsy is hurting for subscribers so the waitlist isn't as long as it used to be. There was a time where people would be stuck for months. Now they are competing against a lot of other subs so that whole Studio 54 mentality doesn't work as well.


----------



## nikkita63 (May 1, 2015)

So this new spoiler style made me really angry with their quick clip video, but no worries, print screen exists!


----------



## Katie McBee (May 1, 2015)

I unsubbed last month but that Cailyn tint is one of my favorites - I bought the ipsyMe deal when they were on there and they are great!


----------



## button6004 (May 1, 2015)

The Luxie brush would be awesome!


----------



## IMDawnP (May 1, 2015)

I'm pretty happy about any of these. I'd even be happy with the pixi bronzer but I received it the last time it went out.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (May 1, 2015)

Ooo, love the luxe brush I got last time, would love another one. I don't use bronzer, so that'd be a bummer for me, but not the end of the work.


----------



## Moonblossom (May 1, 2015)

Man, I need to figure out why my CC didn't go through this month. I just got a note saying they tried to charge me but got denied!


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (May 1, 2015)

I'd love to try the Chella eyebrow pencil but I wouldn't mind another Luxie brush either. The angled face one is great!


----------



## sarahtyler (May 2, 2015)

Wow. I'd be into any of those things.

I use the It cosmetics CC cream in light, and I really really like it. I'd be happy to have a small bottle for traveling.


----------



## Neelyje (May 2, 2015)

After my April bag disaster I'm hoping for much better this month. If not I'm planning to cancel. Every item I received last month was opposite to what I have set in my quiz. I sent ipsycare multiple emails about it and after not hearing back for 9 days I finally posted on their Facebook about it. I got a super rude response back, and they told me what is set in my quiz doesn't really impact the items I receive each month (seriously?!?). Terrible customer service! As for May, Im hoping for Glamglow and no bronzer! As a fair skinned red head I've got no use for it, and with my luck any concealer I'm sent will be way too dark!


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (May 2, 2015)

I hope for no Chella eyebrow pencil. I had one from the trade long time ago. Used not so many times and I dropped it. I think the pencil was broken from the inside and I couldn't twist the rest of them up. I had to throw away almost new pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (May 2, 2015)

Neelyje said:


> After my April bag disaster I'm hoping for much better this month. If not I'm planning to cancel. Every item I received last month was opposite to what I have set in my quiz. I sent ipsycare multiple emails about it and after not hearing back for 9 days I finally posted on their Facebook about it. I got a super rude response back, and they told me what is set in my quiz doesn't really impact the items I receive each month (seriously?!?). Terrible customer service! As for May, Im hoping for Glamglow and no bronzer! As a fair skinned red head I've got no use for it, and with my luck any concealer I'm sent will be way too dark!


It always bummed me out each month to see all the great stuff that I did not get. I wish they were more like 3b where almost everyone gets the same things. I wouldn't mind getting hair oil if I didn't feel like it took the place of something else that I would have loved. I was surprised that medium boo boo concealer was a perfect match. I am vampire pale.


----------



## biedazzle (May 2, 2015)

I have been wanting to try that UD lip pencil since it came out! I really hope I get that or at least the glamglow cleanser.


----------



## Hectors Friend (May 3, 2015)

Neelyje said:


> After my April bag disaster I'm hoping for much better this month. If not I'm planning to cancel. Every item I received last month was opposite to what I have set in my quiz. I sent ipsycare multiple emails about it and after not hearing back for 9 days I finally posted on their Facebook about it. I got a super rude response back, and they told me what is set in my quiz doesn't really impact the items I receive each month (seriously?!?). Terrible customer service! As for May, Im hoping for Glamglow and no bronzer! As a fair skinned red head I've got no use for it, and with my luck any concealer I'm sent will be way too dark!
> 
> Then what is the point of even doing a quiz?? ugh


----------



## smackerlacquer (May 3, 2015)

I really want to try one of the Glamglow products, so I hope I get it!  Last month was a really good bag, so fingers crossed for another one! :wub:


----------



## Flowerfish (May 4, 2015)

I'm at a place of product overload and don't really need any of this stuff, but... I would like to try the Luxie brush.

I'd also be happy with the Urban Decay O Zone pencil, I already have 2 of them and think they are useful.  If I received one from Ipsy I'd be able to keep it in my travel bag.

The It product looks nice, but most of the time when products of this sort are sent out they are not in a shade fair enough for me.

I've already received the Chella brow pencil and the Pixi bronzer from previous Ipsy bags.  I like the Pixi bronzer.  I found the Chella to be hard and not really transfer the color on to my brows.  Not sure if I just got a dud or if they are all like that.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 4, 2015)

Spoiler









Emails went out today... Im confirmed to receive these....


----------



## button6004 (May 4, 2015)

DreamWarrior said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it says you'll get one of those.


----------



## Stella Bella (May 4, 2015)

Sneak peek #2 is up on Facebook. I really hate the seizure inducing video style...


----------



## Jen51 (May 4, 2015)

I absolutely detest the new sneak peek videos.  From what I think I might have maybe seen in sneak peek #2 I don't want any of it.  It looked like lashes, tanner, and a bronzer.  I could be completely wrong though and it could have amazing stuff in there and my brain was just trying to fight off the seizures by picturing lashes, tanner, and bronzer.


----------



## Merra (May 4, 2015)

I typed off a list of the newest items seen in Sneak Peek #2.

(No pic because I regrammed a photo on IG that someone else put together and I don't know if I can post it here?)


----------



## Merra (May 4, 2015)

Sorry, didn't attach the first time I posted.


----------



## Jen51 (May 4, 2015)

Thank you for typing that all up.  Nope, don't want any of it lol.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (May 4, 2015)

I want those Klorane patches. Ipsy has sent them out several times, hopefully they come my way this month.


----------



## nikkita63 (May 4, 2015)

I'd like to try the moisturizer, st. tropez or the pixi bronzer.


----------



## Toby Burke (May 5, 2015)

Cleared my quiz completely and got great items!


----------



## Merra (May 5, 2015)

I'm getting:

Spray conditioner – great, I could always use this

Urban Decay liner and lipgloss – awesome, that makes me happy. Let's pray it's not purple.

Klorane eye treatment patches - not sure how I feel about eyepatches but what the heck I'll give it a try.

It cosmetics cc cream – I would be a lot more excited about this if I knew it would match my extra pale skin. I'll give it a go.

Scone cosmetics eyeliner in Navy – I don't really get very excited about eyeliners but I don't have a navy one so at least there's that.


----------



## button6004 (May 5, 2015)

I'm getting a good bag this month- I got the 2 things I really wanted!

-UD gloss/pencil- if this is purple I will be interested to give it a shot.

-Chella eyebrow pencil- I don't know if the taupe will work on my dark brown eyebrows, we'll see

-Luxie brush- !!!! This made my day.

-CoTZ- meh. trade pile

-Peter Lamas detoxifying cleanser- meh, I don't love trying new cleansers.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (May 5, 2015)

Man, I got the freaking bronzer, oooof course I did. I wish I had gotten the chella pencil or the toner.

I am pretty excited for the Urban Decay, and for the sun screen lotion, but man do I not like bronzers.


----------



## LadyGordon (May 5, 2015)

Overall I'm happy with my bag and a good chance to try out some new products:
 
- Briogeo Rosarco Milk™ Reparative Leave-In Conditioning Spray - another hair care product, but will give it a try, starting to get a huge collection of this stuff
- Urban Decay Revolution High-Color Lipgloss and 24/7 Glide on Lip Pencil - I pray this is not in purple as no way I'd use it
- Bella Pierre Cosmetics Waterproof Mineral Gel Eyeliner Pencil in Ebony - needed a new eyeliner so this is great
- Amie Morning Dew Matte-Finish Moisturizer - eh, I will give it a try
- Luxie Beauty Tapered Blending Eye Brush 205 - always love getting brushes


----------



## sassy_ (May 5, 2015)

anyone willing to trade in canada??


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 5, 2015)

All swapping is happening and discussed here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136872-may-2015-ipsy-swaps/


----------



## Hectors Friend (May 5, 2015)

I love my bag this month!  (and that's a first in a long time!)

UD liner

Chella Brow Pencil

Luxe Brush

Klorane eye patches (I wonder if they are like the Skyn Iceland ones.)

Cotz sunscreen


----------



## gr8bec (May 5, 2015)

Hectors Friend said:


> I love my bag this month!  (and that's a first in a long time!)
> 
> UD liner
> 
> ...


I got the exact same bag!  I also love it.  For those getting the UD Liner/Gloss, if you look at the picture, it says there are 2 glosses included, Failbait (pinkish) and Bittersweet (purplish).


----------



## kayla0906 (May 5, 2015)

not really impressed by anything in a foil package. absolutely bummed I got sunscreen and a black eyeliner:/


----------



## LethalLesal (May 5, 2015)

I'm one of those people who are physically incapable of applying false eyelashes on myself even though I can do it perfectly on other people, so I wouldn't mind another pair to try out.  I'm doing my early access steps now though.  

ETA: 

I'm getting Alterna Haircare's Caviar CC cream - love CC creams 

Urban Decay's 24/7 Glide on Lip Pencil - Realllllllly stoked to try this 

BellaPierre Cosmetics Waterproof Mineral Gel Eyeliner Pencil - I now have enough eyeliner to last me through two apocalypses.  

Peter Lamas Detoxifying Citrus C Facial Cleanser - can always use more cleansers

and 

Pixi by Petra Beauty Bronzer - I'll probably pass this along to a friend unless I finally decide to give in and let myself get a bit of a tan this summer.  I usually try really hard to stay pasty because I like the look and I'm Native American, so if I go outside without SPF50 slathered on I turn brown brown brown in about three seconds.  Maybe I'll use a lower SPF this year... lol


----------



## Moonblossom (May 5, 2015)

UD Lip pencil and gloss - pretty stoked about this. I'm not sure if there's a tube of gloss or if it's single-use bubbles, but I need a new clear lip liner anyway, so the gloss is just a nice extra.

Chella eyebrow pencil - My eyebrows are freaking dark - almost black, and the pencil is in taupe, apparently? I feel like it will be weirdly obvious, but I'm willing to give it a shot. I very rarely fill my eyebrows, but for a really dramatic/glam look it'll be useful. Serves me right for having my hair colour listed as "other" on the quiz, I guess. Not my fault half blue/half shaved wasn't an option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Luxie blending brush - super chuffed about this. I got the Luxie contour brush last time and the texture is amazing. I'm sure this blending brush will get a ton of use.

Bare Republic sunscreen - I feel like I got this last time it went out, when it was still listed as Coola. Oh well, it worked alright and I finished the tube, it'll be handy to have in my bag when I go to Disney later this year. Kind of boring though.

Peter Lamas cleanser - Sounds promising. Whenever I get a cleanser sample from Ipsy I initially complain but end up using it all so I'm trying to be less negative about this XD


----------



## kaybug (May 5, 2015)

Quite possibly the best bag ever!

UD Lip gloss &amp; pencil
Briogeo leave in conditioner spray
Pixi bronzer
Luxie blending brush
IT cosmetics CC cream

I don't know how I got so lucky to get both UD &amp; IT cosmetics, but I'll take it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hectors Friend (May 5, 2015)

Kayla0906 if they are anything like Skyn Iceland, they are amazing!  You won't mind the foil packet!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley Losie (May 5, 2015)

I signed up for a second subscription this month in hopes of getting the UD lip pencil on one of the two. Welllll I got it. In both, I'm getting the exact same bag twice.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Urban Decay 24/7 Glide on Lip Pencil and Revolution High-Color Lipgloss (yay)

-Balanced Guru Style Me Hair Oil (not a fan of hair oil but I suppose I'll try it)

-Chella Eyebrow Color Pencil (I needed an eyebrow pencil we'll see how this one goes)

-NUXE Rêve de Miel® Facial Cleansing and Make-Up Removing Gel (Kind of excited to use this)

-Jesse's Girl Pure Pigment Eye Dust (not excited about the color.

[SIZE=19.2000007629395px]Overall I'm pretty happy about what I'm getting but I did not need 2 of everything. I guess they take the quiz seriously for me.    Most if not all of the duplicates will be going to my trade list.[/SIZE]


----------



## biedazzle (May 5, 2015)

UD is by far my favorite brand so I am very happy with this bag!


24/7 lip pencil and gloss
Chella brow pencil
Jessie's Girl pigment
Pixi Bronzer
Sunscreen I think?


----------



## Jen51 (May 5, 2015)

Ugh!  My bank decided that my card had been compromised somewhere and then held off sending my new card for a few weeks.  I updated the info in my account, but apparently not before they tried charging it.  Soooo....now I am waiting for them to try  it again.  So no early access for me.  But while I wait in anticipation of lashes, self tanner, and bronzer, I will live vicariously through all of you.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (May 5, 2015)

I'm getting:

UD lip liner- excited to try this. I have a darker lip line that's hard to cover and I haven't found a nude pencil that works for me yet. It also comes with lip gloss samples so I'm stoked!

Pixie Bronzer- I'm almost out of my smashbox bronzer so good timing on this one.

Bellapierre eyeliner- Ipsy has sent me a stupid amount of black pencil eyeliner. At least this is a waterproof gel pencil.

Peter Lamas cleanser- I like getting skincare, hopefully this is a good one.

Alterna CC cream- I really wanted the Oscar Blandi dry shampoo but if this product lives up to its claims I'll be happy.

I wanted the Chella eyebrow pencil/Luxie blending brush this month but I still think I'm getting a good bag.


----------



## Moonblossom (May 5, 2015)

This is a little off-topic, but if any of you who have been with Ipsy for a really long time received the Starlooks gem liners at any point, they're currently selling them off grab-bag style. For five bucks, you get a gem pencil but you don't get to choose the colour. I lost mine, and it was one of my faves, so I grabbed four. Hopefully I get a nice variety.

http://starlooks.com/collections/eyes/products/hidden-gems


----------



## artemiss (May 6, 2015)

I'm getting:
*UD liner/ gloss*: I like UD, and needed something like this. Happy!
*Balanced Guru Style me hair oil*: meh, fine hair+ most oils = gross, we shall see if this is any different...
*Peter Lamas Detox Citrus C cleanser*: I will be able to leave cleansers to my kids in my will at this point..

*Jesse's Girl Pure Pigment Eye Dust*: Not a fan of loose shadows, boo!
*Pixi By Petra Bronzer*: Another item, along with the highlighters, I can will to future grandkids...


----------



## LadyGordon (May 6, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> *UD liner/ gloss*: I like UD, and needed something like this. Happy!
> 
> ...


I had to laugh at your comment on cleansers, I feel the same way about hair products. I keep handing them out to friends since I couldn't use up my stash if I lived to be a 100, and now even my friends are threatening me if I try to give them one more LOL. Maybe this is a sign I have too many subs   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (May 7, 2015)

Did anyone actually get the glam glow? I'm not seeing it here in anyone's bag.


----------



## Brooked (May 7, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Did anyone actually get the glam glow? I'm not seeing it here in anyone's bag.


My 13-year-old is getting it in her bag.


----------



## Queennie (May 7, 2015)

I am getting:

Urban Decay - 24/7 Glide on Lip Pencil + BONUS Revolution High-Color Lipgloss: Oh come on Ipsy, I think we would rahter have a sample of the High-Color Lipgloss then the little tiny bonus you are giving us rather then the lip pencil.

BelláPierre Cosmetics - Waterproof Mineral Gel Eyeliner Pencil: I like this brand, hopefully this will work out good!

St. Tropez - One Night Only Instant Glow Body Lotion: Interested in this product! I have light skin, so I hope that this will not be too dark on me.

IT Cosmetics - Your Skin But Better® CC+® Cream with SPF 50+: Very excited about this! Love the Bye-Bye Undereye, and I can not wait for this sample!

Not Your Mother's Haircare - Déjà Vu `Do Style Extender: Interested in the red apple and berry scent, and while I do have hair style extenders, I have never had one that calimed to repel dirt and oil!

This bag does not seem as great as my April's but better than my March or Febuary bag!

Happy about this month!


----------



## liliana.ro (May 9, 2015)

I really like my bag this month. The only sad part is that I'm getting the It CC cream and as much as I want to love it, it's too warm for me. The medium shade gives me an orange tint and the light is too light. But all in all, my glam bags are 1000% better now that I cleared my quiz minus a thing or two.


----------



## Jen51 (May 9, 2015)

I finally got in to see my glam bags and they're pretty good.  I am a little confused on the bag though.  Are we all getting the one that says "Contents My Life" and the other ones are things some people will get in their bags, or are we getting one of the versions of the bag.  They're all cute, so I don't care which one they send, but I have no patience and want to know now lol.  This is what I'm getting in my bags:

Bag 1

Urban Decay lip liner

Belle Pierre eyeliner

Balanced Guru hair oil

Organic Pharmacy moisturizer

Luxie eye brush

Bag2

Urban Decay lip liner

Belle Pierre eyeliner

Briogeo spray in conditioner

Amie moisturizer

Luxie eye brush


----------



## Moonblossom (May 11, 2015)

I think someone was asking about the bag, whether the one in our preview photo was the one we were getting. My early access showed the "Contents: My Life" bag, but the one I received this morning is the "Contents: Very Important Stuff" one.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (May 11, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Did anyone actually get the glam glow? I'm not seeing it here in anyone's bag.


I got the Glamglow Cleanser, and it is probably going to be too harsh for my skin.. I hope not!

My bag is:

*Jessie's Girl eye shadow*

*Klorane Smoothing and Relaxing patches*

*Glamglow ThirstyCleanse*

*Oscar Blandi Hair Lift Mousse*

*Luxie Beauty Tapered Blending Eye Brush*

I already gave the volume hair mousse to my cleaning lady as my hair is extremely thick and long already. It's a BIG full size can, which barely fit in the Ipsy mailer and got a little dented in shipping. 

I think the Jesse's Girl eyeshadow looks like DIRT in the jar, but it may be pretty on, I can't tell yet.

Hoping the Glamglow cleanser will work with my sensitive skin. The Glamglow mud stuff in the black tube that was a sample in some box a few months ago made my face turn blood red and burn very badly.


----------



## beastiegirl (May 11, 2015)

Wow - this morning I couldn't even access my bag (since I don't have facebook) and then this afternoon, I received the tracking email, received my bag and access on the site all at once!

Here's what I got:

- UD lip pencil / bonus lipgloss. . . I'll try it out but I wish it was a colour? I don't usually use lip pencils.  The "bonus" glosses are tiny!

- BellaPierre eyeliner. . . I can always use more liner but this is in Ebony and I think I have about 4 black liners at the moment. *sigh*

- Peter Lamas Detoxifying Citrus C Cleanser. . . not super exciting but I can always use a cleanser and this one has some nice ingredients.  We'll see if my skin likes it.

- Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo Spray. . . I have never used a dry shampoo but I'm actually kind of excited to try it.  And this is HUGE - didn't fit in the Ipsy bag big  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Luxie Beauty Tapered Blending Eye Brush. . . well, I can always use nice brushes so we'll see how this is.

Second month in a row that I've actually been more excited about non-makeup items? Definitely strange! But at least I didn't get any bronzers, beige eye shadow or nude lippies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonblossom (May 11, 2015)

Oh my god, you guys, I am in _love_ with the Chella eyebrow pencil. I was seriously underwhelmed when I found out I was getting it because I rarely fill in my eyebrows, and I thought it would be too light because my natural hair is so dark, but it's like the perfect sort of gentle neutral brown to define them without making them look "done".


----------



## button6004 (May 12, 2015)

Moonblossom said:


> Oh my god, you guys, I am in _love_ with the Chella eyebrow pencil. I was seriously underwhelmed when I found out I was getting it because I rarely fill in my eyebrows, and I thought it would be too light because my natural hair is so dark, but it's like the perfect sort of gentle neutral brown to define them without making them look "done".


This makes me feel good about getting it- my brows are dark brown and I was worried the pencil would be too light.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (May 12, 2015)

Moonblossom said:


> Oh my god, you guys, I am in _love_ with the Chella eyebrow pencil. I was seriously underwhelmed when I found out I was getting it because I rarely fill in my eyebrows, and I thought it would be too light because my natural hair is so dark, but it's like the perfect sort of gentle neutral brown to define them without making them look "done".


I'm jealous! I wanted that Chella eyebrow pencil. Fingers crossed I get it another bag


----------



## Moonblossom (May 12, 2015)

Tiffanytinsw said:


> I'm jealous! I wanted that Chella eyebrow pencil. Fingers crossed I get it another bag





button6004 said:


> This makes me feel good about getting it- my brows are dark brown and I was worried the pencil would be too light.


So I'm not wearing any other makeup and I'm tired and grumpy after work, but here's a comparison photo, one brow filled with the pencil and one (the one with the scar) natural. You guys can see how subtle and natural it looks.


----------



## Fashion Diva (May 13, 2015)

I'm not over the moon with my variation this month, though I've been very happy the last few so I was due for a so-so bag. I got the UD lip liner-primer (I think everyone got it), the BellaPierre eyeliner, Pixi bronzer, Peter Lamas cleanser, and the Alterna leave in cream. I tested the lip primer and it actually made a difference when I applied a more pigmented lipgloss over it; it have a more saturated color that stayed put longer. I also really liked the purple lip sample. It's hard to describe the color but it looks very different on the lips than in the packaging, in a good way. The BellaPierre liner is ok. Is watched it and found it to be a bit dry with some resulting drag across my waterline when applying. I wasn't wearing primer so I'm going to test it with some before making my final judgment (as if the company is waiting with bated breath to hear how I come out on this, lol). If I never got another cleanser from ipsy again I could still wash every teenage face in a massive high school twice before running out of product. I have normal skin so for me cleanser is cleanser in that I find little difference from one to the next. I'm not the biggest fan of Pixi products as I find them to be lesser quality than comparator lower end/drugstore brands. That said the bronzer actually had a good amount of pigmentation without being overpowering. For me it's an ideal shade between winter and summer in terms of my degree of self tanning. The Alterna leave in cream I've received before from ipsy (I've been subbed for going on 3 years now so it's bound to happen now and then). Unfortunately it is a miss for me. My hair tends toward oiliness and this leave in is just too heavy/thick/greasy for my particular hair. So all told I had 2 hits, 2 so-so products and just 1 miss. A good month overall for me.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (May 13, 2015)

Bag twin with Fashion Diva!

Got my bag yesterday.....I had only received my shipping notificaion the day before.  Apparently it had been shipped a few days earlier but I hadn't been notified.

I really need to stop looking at my sneak peeks.  I was kind of meh about my bag but now that I have it I'm pretty happy.

I haven't tried the Urban Decay yet (and unless the purple shade is somehow MUCH more subdued once it is applied, I doubt it will be the color for me.  I've been surprised by things before though...watch it turn out to be my favorite color ever!  I am intrigued about the pencil/primer and the 2nd shade they provided (although I guess I'm going to have to dig around for that lip brush I stashed somewhere so I can apply it).

I'm not a bronzer person but the Pixi doesn't seem to be that dark so maybe it will work somehow.

I was planning on breaking up with Ipsy for a bit after next month when my points item gets shipped but I sure do get a little lift each month when I see that pink package!


----------



## Queennie (May 13, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I got the Glamglow Cleanser, and it is probably going to be too harsh for my skin.. I hope not!
> 
> My bag is:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great bag!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (May 14, 2015)

Queennie said:


> Sounds like a great bag!


Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am really shocked, honestly.

I re-subbed last month after a year or so absence when the Be a Bombshell bad mascara fiasco happened, and both month's bags have been really great.  I'm extremely surprised with what they've sent me and how nice it all is and I HOPE this continues.. 

I was a charter subscriber when they first started back in 2011 or 2012 ( don't remember which LOL).

I've had some baaaadddd bags, but things really seem to be looking up for Ipsy and me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (May 14, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> Bag twin with Fashion Diva!
> 
> Got my bag yesterday.....I had only received my shipping notificaion the day before.  Apparently it had been shipped a few days earlier but I hadn't been notified.
> 
> ...


The purple UD sample actually goes on a rose-pink and not purple. I tried it out today when I had to run to 7-11. I figure if it ended up looking clownish at least it would be for a really short time. I ended up really liking it as well as the other pink which looks more like it appears.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 14, 2015)

Moonblossom said:


> I think someone was asking about the bag, whether the one in our preview photo was the one we were getting. My early access showed the "Contents: My Life" bag, but the one I received this morning is the "Contents: Very Important Stuff" one.


Mine says VIP: Very Important Products.  I guess there's a few variations.


----------



## catipa (May 14, 2015)

I was able to place a great order with Glam Glow using the 30% off code.  The code came with a sample and I got to pick out two more samples with my order and got free shipping.   I didn't get the glam glow in my bag this month, so the code really helps out.


----------



## RaeW (May 14, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> IMG_4162.JPG


I received this exact same bag.  I LOVE it.  I am obsessed with the CC Cream.   I hoard them.  I think I must have 10.  Every time see one I try and swap for it.  It's amazing stuff.   And I think everything else is pretty great too.  I like to use bronzer on my lids in the summer-with a quick swipe of mascara and a gloss I'm ready for anything!


----------



## Cuse Chick (May 14, 2015)

Did anyone else get a full size Oscar Blandi volumizing dry shampoo? 5 oz!!!!! Ipsy is becoming way better then my birchbox!


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (May 15, 2015)

Cuse Chick said:


> Did anyone else get a full size Oscar Blandi volumizing dry shampoo? 5 oz!!!!! Ipsy is becoming way better then my birchbox!


That's so awesome! I would've LOVED to get this in my bag.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 15, 2015)

catipa said:


> I was able to place a great order with Glam Glow using the 30% off code.  The code came with a sample and I got to pick out two more samples with my order and got free shipping.   I didn't get the glam glow in my bag this month, so the code really helps out.


I went to place an order and of course they are doing site maintenance. It says if you cannot wait buy from Sephora, except they don't carry the item I wanted of course. I think maybe I will just send my money to a business who actually wants it.


----------



## Saiza (May 15, 2015)

I got my Ipsy bag today, I can't say I'm a fan of Ipsy, I've redone my quiz 4 times and keep getting products I hate or don't use. I don't use eyeliners or bronzers and get them on a fairly regular basis. I love lip products and blushes and rarely get them. April's bag was ok, hated March's and May's, I always contemplate canceling but never do, maybe I'm afraid I'll miss out on the one bag when they actually read my quiz and product reviews. 

 I got the Urban Decay lip pencil, it's ok, not a fan of purple in sub boxes this month. I'm pale just think it looks weird on me. Klorane soothing eye patches, these might be ok, I like Klorane. Pixi bronzer, I love Pixi, don't use bronzers, Bellapierre Eye Liner, same thing I like Bellapierre, don't use eye liners. And Bare Republic mineral sunscreen; not something I use either. How does everyone get all the lip products??


----------



## Geek2 (May 15, 2015)

I was on a wait list for the past couple of months (didn't want to share on FB). I received my bag and it's not anything I'm interested in so I cancelled. Here is a picture of my bag.


----------



## All the Lippies (May 15, 2015)

@@Saiza I prefer lip products, too, and what I did was select ONLY the questions regarding my coloring ( eyes, hair, etc), a stylist with a bold lip, and lip products. I left many sections blank. I have gotten lip stuff every time it has been offered...along with a lot of stuff I don't need, of course, but I have gotten the lippies, which makes the rest worthwhile for me.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (May 17, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I got my Ipsy bag today, I can't say I'm a fan of Ipsy, I've redone my quiz 4 times and keep getting products I hate or don't use. I don't use eyeliners or bronzers and get them on a fairly regular basis. I love lip products and blushes and rarely get them. April's bag was ok, hated March's and May's, I always contemplate canceling but never do, maybe I'm afraid I'll miss out on the one bag when they actually read my quiz and product reviews.
> 
> I got the Urban Decay lip pencil, it's ok, not a fan of purple in sub boxes this month. I'm pale just think it looks weird on me. Klorane soothing eye patches, these might be ok, I like Klorane. Pixi bronzer, I love Pixi, don't use bronzers, Bellapierre Eye Liner, same thing I like Bellapierre, don't use eye liners. And Bare Republic mineral sunscreen; not something I use either. How does everyone get all the lip products??


I get lip stuff every month. I will never need to buy red lipstick ever again because I keep getting it from Ipsy. Not that I am complaining, but I don't do anything special for it.


----------



## Fashion Diva (May 18, 2015)

For the UD primer pencil, just an FYI for anyone like me who assumed it was just a lip primer-it works great as a correction pencil, to clean up mascara and liner mistake. Like a magic eraser but safe for your face, lol


----------



## catipa (May 18, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I went to place an order and of course they are doing site maintenance. It says if you cannot wait buy from Sephora, except they don't carry the item I wanted of course. I think maybe I will just send my money to a business who actually wants it.


That sucks, sorry it did not work out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (May 18, 2015)

catipa said:


> That sucks, sorry it did not work out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The site is still down. I even sent an email and they just said "We are working on it." I don't think the coupon code will work on the sample kit anyway, but it's so annoying.


----------



## catipa (May 18, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> The site is still down. I even sent an email and they just said "We are working on it." I don't think the coupon code will work on the sample kit anyway, but it's so annoying.


Still down, I wonder what is going on?  Definitely not good for business.  I think you are right about the code not working on the sample kit.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (May 18, 2015)

RaeW said:


> I received this exact same bag.  I LOVE it.  I am obsessed with the CC Cream.   I hoard them.  I think I must have 10.  Every time see one I try and swap for it.  It's amazing stuff.   And I think everything else is pretty great too.  I like to use bronzer on my lids in the summer-with a quick swipe of mascara and a gloss I'm ready for anything!


I tried the CC cream the other day.  At first I was afraid my hair was going to be too heavy since it seems kind of thick going on.  After my hair dried though I was impressed.  My hair felt so soft and looked so shiny.  Definite winner for me!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (May 18, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I got the Urban Decay lip pencil, it's ok, not a fan of purple in sub boxes this month. I'm pale just think it looks weird on me.


 I thought for sure that the purple Urban Decay was going to be weird on me too.  I decided to try it anyway and I really like it.  Totally out of my comfort zone but in a good way (I need a little bit of a shake up now and then).  And the staying power is really great (even without the pencil).  While the shine may disappear I still have some color on my lips and that is a miracle on its own!

Now I wish that they had put it in a tube with a wand (even if it was just a teeny tiny one).  Not a fan of that little bubble thingy. 




P.S.  I apparently need lip injections....I never realized how thin my lips are!  Ack!


----------



## catipa (May 18, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> I thought for sure that the purple Urban Decay was going to be weird on me too.  I decided to try it anyway and I really like it.  Totally out of my comfort zone but in a good way (I need a little bit of a shake up now and then).  And the staying power is really great (even without the pencil).  While the shine may disappear I still have some color on my lips and that is a miracle on its own!
> 
> Now I wish that they had put it in a tube with a wand (even if it was just a teeny tiny one).  Not a fan of that little bubble thingy.
> 
> ...


Oh, that is a very pretty color, hope it looks as good on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Dixon (May 18, 2015)

Just a heads up to all the other ladies who got the Urban Decay, if you cut a tiny hole, apply with a brush, and cover the hole with tape you get lots more uses out of it.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (May 20, 2015)

This months bag didn't knock my socks off- to those who got a full size Oscar Blandi dry shampoo and the Luxie crease brush/Chella eyebrow pencil I'm looking at you with envy!!

But I still got a good bag, definitely a step up from last May.

UD lip pencil- I was excited to try this, happy it was in my bag and the lip glosses were a sweet bonus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This product is on my list of loves for the month.

Alterna CC cream- I love getting high end hair products and this one delivers. Another love!

Pixi bronzer- just ran out of bronzer. This is nothing special but will definitely get used.

Peter Lamas cleanser- again nothing special, but good to have in my downstairs bathroom.

Bella Pierre waterproof gel pencil- I need another black eye liner pencil like a hole in the head. Please Ipsy, enough with the black eye pencils. Trade pile for this product.

I have to say that the quality of products coming in my ipsy bag has noticeably improved!


----------



## smackerlacquer (May 20, 2015)

Here's my bag for May. I thought it was o-kay. The brow pencil is the right color, but I don't use them. I didn't like the UD lip primer or glosses. I loved the brush! The face wash is nice, but nothing special and the sunscreen I'm sure I'll use but I won't spend on full size sunblock like this when Neutrogena works really well under makeup too.


----------



## IMDawnP (May 23, 2015)

Originally I had no interest in the UD pencil but I have taken to wearing lip stuff almost everyday now (new for me) so decided to give it a whirl. I know UD eye pencils are a PITA to open but so far, I have been unable to get the cap off this. I've seen quite a few Facebook posts from people who not only couldn't get the cap off but ended up breaking the pencil. I've twisted and turned and jiggled and jimmied it but no go. Did anyone have trouble but eventually get the cap off? Pointers, please!


----------



## linda37027 (May 23, 2015)

I had the same issue. Just keep working at it and it eventually popped off. After I got it open it was easy to open the next time. Sorry that is not much help.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 23, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> Originally I had no interest in the UD pencil but I have taken to wearing lip stuff almost everyday now (new for me) so decided to give it a whirl. I know UD eye pencils are a PITA to open but so far, I have been unable to get the cap off this. I've seen quite a few Facebook posts from people who not only couldn't get the cap off but ended up breaking the pencil. I've twisted and turned and jiggled and jimmied it but no go. Did anyone have trouble but eventually get the cap off? Pointers, please!


Maybe put it in warm water for a few minutes so the metal expands. Hope you get it open, it's a great liner.


----------



## beastiegirl (May 23, 2015)

I got the cap off no problem. . . but I can't sharpen the damn thing.  Why don't pencils all come with a built-in sharpener in exactly the right size? It seems like they all want something different


----------



## button6004 (May 26, 2015)

I had trouble getting the top off of the liner and then it broke the tip off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deidrexo (May 26, 2015)

Too Faced Melted or Smashbox Primer for every member in June

I'm trying to resub because I want a melted!


----------



## deidrexo (May 26, 2015)

I guess there isn't much of a wait list because I just got an email saying I'm getting next months bag


----------



## LethalLesal (May 26, 2015)

deidrexo said:


> Too Faced Melted or Smashbox Primer for every member in June
> 
> I'm trying to resub because I want a melted!


Don't you know you'll get the opposite of what you want, though?  Lol.  Isn't that how it always works?  

Keep in mind, it's a sample size and you can buy a full sized Melted for $21.  

I love Ipsy, but I'm just sayin... =)


----------



## artemiss (May 26, 2015)

Is anyone else still waiting for their may bag?

I tend to get mine a bit later in the month, but I still haven't received a shipment email..


----------



## deidrexo (May 26, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> Don't you know you'll get the opposite of what you want, though? Lol. Isn't that how it always works?
> 
> Keep in mind, it's a sample size and you can buy a full sized Melted for $21.
> 
> I love Ipsy, but I'm just sayin... =)


Haha that's why I unsubscribed in the first place. But June last year was my best bag, so fingers crossed that June this year will be good.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 26, 2015)

deidrexo said:


> Haha that's why I unsubscribed in the first place. But June last year was my best bag, so fingers crossed that June this year will be good.


I resubbed two months ago, I think, and I've been really happy with my bags.  They've upped their game!


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (May 26, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> I resubbed two months ago, I think, and I've been really happy with my bags. They've upped their game!


I agree! I'm happy to see high end brands in the spoilers that show what everyone will get the last few months. Personally I'm hoping for the smashbox primer.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (May 27, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Is anyone else still waiting for their may bag?
> 
> I tend to get mine a bit later in the month, but I still haven't received a shipment email..


I've seen ipsy tell people if they haven't received their bag by the 27th that they should contact ipsycare. I'd definitely email them!


----------

